#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  التاريخ الأسود لحسين سالم سارق الغاز الطبيعى

## قلم رصاص

من هو (حسين سالم)، وكيف تطور إلى الحد الذي يجعل مقر إقامته الدائم في شرم الشيخ، داخل المنتجع الخاص بفندق 'موفينبيك جولي فيل' الذي يملكه سالم؟! وما هي حقيقة الدور الذي يلعبه الرجل في مجال التطبيع مع إسرائيل، حيث يبرز دوره كشريك أساسي ليوسف والي في مهمة التطبيع مع إسرائيل؟


بالتأكيد لم تسمع عن هذا الاسم من قبل رغم أنك تجده أول من يعزي الرئيس مبارك في أقاربه عبر صفحات الجرائد إلي جانب أنه من كبار رجال الأعمال في مصر، وهو أيضاً 'الأب الروحي' لشرم الشيخ كما يطلقون عليه هناك، وستجد اسمه على أحد شوارعها، وهي المدينة التي تحمل شوارعها أسماء الرؤساء والملوك العرب فقط.



الشخصية الغامضة 

على الرغم من الغموض الذي يحيط بهذه الشخصية، إلا أننا نستطيع أن نؤكد أنه  من مواليد عام 1928، وعمل طياراً في فترة كبيرة من حياته،  فيما يتردد أن سالم كان ضابطاً بالمخابرات العامة المصرية قبل حرب 67، . 


كما يحتفظ الرجل بعلاقة قوية مع بدو سيناء، الذي ينتمي إلى إحدى قبائلها، وهو ما يفخر به سالم رغم رفضه الترشح في انتخابات مجلس الشعب عن أبناء دائرته. 


ورغم عدم معرفة تاريخ توجهه إلى العمل في مجال البيزنس، إلا أن عام 1986 شهد بداية تردد اسمه في الحياة العامة، عندما قام (علوي حافظ) عضو مجلس الشعب بتقديم طلب إحاطة عن الفساد في مصر، مستنداً في جزء منه إلى اتهامات خاصة، وردت في كتاب 'الحجاب'، للكاتب الصحفي الأمريكي (بوب ودوورد) مفجر فضيحة 'وترجيت' الشهيرة، التي أطاحت بالرئيس الأمريكي نيكسون في بداية السبعينات من القرن الماضي. 


ذلك الكتاب الذي زعم خلاله (ودوورد)، أن شركة (الأجنحة البيضاء) التي تم تسجيلها في فرنسا، هي المورد الرئيسي لتجارة السلاح في مصر، وأن هذه الشركة تتضمن أربعة مؤسسين 


وبعد هذه الواقعة بدأت التساؤلات حول حجم ثروة حسين سالم التي تتجاوز ميزانية الدولة في عام، ومع ذلك فقد ورد اسمه في بعض قضايا التهرب من قروض البنوك، ومنها قضية أسهمه في إحدى شركات البترول العالمية، التي أخذ بضمانها قرضاً من أحد البنوك ورفض سداده، وانتهت القضية بحلول البنك الأهلي محله في الشركة، لتمر الحكاية في هدوء. 


صاحب شرم الشيخ 


وتؤكد بعض المصادر أنه سالم هو الأب الروحي لشرم الشيخ، حتى وإن كان ذلك على سبيل المبالغة، لأنه يعد أول المستثمرين في المنطقة منذ عام 1982، وبالتالي لم يكن مستغرباً أن يملك الرجل (خليج نعمة) بالكامل تقريباً من فنادق إلى كافيتريات إلى بازارات، وغني عن القول أن خليج نعمة كان أهم أهداف تفجيرات شرم الشيخ الأخيرة. 


كما يعد 'موفينبك جولي فيل'، من أكبر المنتجعات السياحية في المنطقة، وقد أوصى صاحبه حسين سالم عند بنائه بإقامة قصر على أطرافه، تم تصميمه وتجهيزه على أحدث الطرز العالمية؛ ليفاجئ الجميع بإهدائه إلى الرئيس مبارك، ليصبح المصيف البديل لقصر المنتزه. 


كما أقام مسجد السلام بشرم الشيخ على نفقته الخاصة، والتي بلغت تكلفته 2 مليون جنيه، خلال أقل من شهرين، عندما علم أن الرئيس سيقضي أجازة العيد في المنتجع الشهير، وأهداه للقوات المسلحة. ويعد حسين سالم صاحب وراعي فكرة مسابقات الجولف العالمية، والتي تقام سنويا في شرم تحت رعايته شخصيا. 


الرجل الثاني 


وعلى جانب آخر، يعد حسين سالم المسئول الثاني 'غير الرسمي' (بعد يوسف والي) عن ملف التطبيع مع إسرائيل، وخير شاهد على ذلك الحفل الذي أقيم مساء الإثنين 8 أغسطس 2005 بمنزل السفير الإسرائيلي بالمعادى، بمناسبة توقيع الاتفاق النهائي بشان بيع الغاز المصري لإسرائيل، متحديا مشاعر الشارع المصري، الذي أعلن رفضه لهذا الأمر منذ تفجير القضية في شهر مايو الماضي. 


ومن المعروف إن شركة 'emg'، التي قامت بتوقيع الشراكة مع إسرائيل، تشارك فيها الحكومة المصرية ب 10% فقط، في حين يمتلك الجانب الإسرائيلي، المتمثل في رجل الإعمال 'يوس ميمان' 25%، فيما يملك سالم باقي الأسهم. 


وتنص بنود الاتفاقية على أن تقوم الشركة بتصدير 120 مليار متر مكعب من الغاز الطبيعي إلى إسرائيل مقابل 28 مليار دولار فقط، كما ذكرت صحيفة 'يديعوت أحرونوت' الإسرائيلية، وهذا هو الاتفاق الأول من ضمن ثلاث اتفاقات لم يتم التصريح عنها بعد. 

المصدر/جريدة حزب العمل المصرية

----------

